# Newberry bows [new bow company]



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*info needed*

anyone interested in newberry bows can em at [email protected]


----------



## johnnylb (Apr 15, 2003)

Any dealers in the Northwest US?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*dealers*

tell me where you are from and I will let you know Richard


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

*High Country*

Sure looks like a High Country Riser.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: High Country*



damnyankee said:


> *Sure looks like a High Country Riser. *


not even close 2 different worlds take another look !


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Looks just like the SSR riser to me!

My 2 cents.


----------



## Stonecold (Jun 29, 2003)

No a high country alpine


----------



## thepoplin (Jun 30, 2003)

sure looks like a high country riser


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 11, 2003)

any LH, rest of the info, what about prices?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*Lh bows*

yes we have the B1 in LH the axle to axle is 36 1/4 brace is 7 1/4 and 315+ IBO speed 475.00 plus shipping lifetime axle yto axle warranty you can call newberry bows @ 423-855-5745 to order
thank you for your interest in Newberry Bows
Richard


----------



## Lonnie_C (Aug 27, 2002)

*This is better because...?*

Just seems like ANOTHER Solo Cam knock off. OK, please complete this sentence, " This bow is better because____". To the untrained eye it doesn't spark the imagination.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: This is better because...?*



Lonnie_C said:


> *Just seems like ANOTHER Solo Cam knock off. OK, please complete this sentence, " This bow is better because____". To the untrained eye it doesn't spark the imagination. *


because it is the only one cam that can put a laser on the string and from the sight holes run it up and down from the cam to the idler and it will follow the string from top to bottom it is the straightest one cam out there try it on your bow and you will be surprised this is just one of the great features of the newberry bow oh did i mention that it will break down with no bow press needed to change string or harness what a concept


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: This is better because...?*



fastpassthrough said:


> *because it is the only one cam that can put a laser on the string and from the sight holes run it up and down from the cam to the idler and it will follow the string from top to bottom it is the straightest one cam out there try it on your bow and you will be surprised this is just one of the great features of the newberry bow oh did i mention that it will break down with no bow press needed to change string or harness what a concept  *


send me a laser doohickey and i will try it!!
  
interesting thought that would be because the bow is square to what(limb pockets on the riser??) to cause this and no one elses bows are this straight?


----------



## Stonecold (Jun 29, 2003)

You will be out of buisness just like storm within 3 years so let me give you some advice just quit NOW before you blow all your money with that highcountry riser, those crocked Mathews seem to shoot great.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

*it can break down without a bow press:::what a concept*

Oneida has had that concept since 1981:::


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Stonecold said:


> *You will be out of buisness just like storm within 3 years so let me give you some advice just quit NOW before you blow all your money with that highcountry riser, those crocked Mathews seem to shoot great. *


Everyone has an opinion I am surprised you give us 3 years with your negativity and no this is not a high country riser it is my design cut out of billet material not an extrusion! see ya around


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: it can break down without a bow press:::what a concept*



Mikie Day said:


> *Oneida has had that concept since 1981::: *


 Yes they do but they dont work the same also when you fray one of the power cables I would like to see you change it with no bow press


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

*when u say bow press , do you mean for a Oneida??*

I can tear down any Oneida (any)!!with no press::all you need is a set of allen wrenches::i have done it many times to prove this point:::i can remove the limbs/cables/string with no press can you do that with the Newberry design??


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: when u say bow press , do you mean for a Oneida??*



Mikie Day said:


> *I can tear down any Oneida (any)!!with no press::all you need is a set of allen wrenches::i have done it many times to prove this point:::i can remove the limbs/cables/string with no press can you do that with the Newberry design?? *


Yes i can completely take the bow down and place it in a suit case then reassemble with just an allen I shot on the onieda pro staff in 1998 the lite force it shot excellenet but I kept going through power cables they gave me a bow at the world finals the year before when i finished 2cnd at the finals with a hca bow


----------



## Stonecold (Jun 29, 2003)

Highcountry riser don't care what you say, and by the way it is about 8 years behind, also a knock off of mathews max cam, I hope you are paying your royalties? the idler kind of reminds me of CSS , ok mabey 3 years was to much I will give you 2 years.

Are you going to be set up at the ATA show in January?

How many bows are in your line?


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Richard, looks to me like you are getting a little beat-up here...

Guys-

Richard was kind enough to send me an early Newberry B1 for evaluation, seeing as he knows I take my bow testing very seriously and will honestly comment on the equipment I test. (He wanted unbiased opinions about his products, which I thought was very standup.) These bows IMHO are really not all that far off from being a VERY appealing product to be honest. I had the chance to set one up and shoot it some, and they hold very well, exhibit little recoil and handshock, and have competitive speed and accuracy. Tolerances are exceptional, and it is built with quality components throughout. I sent the bow back with my overall evaluation and a small list of things that I felt would enhance their overall appeal to the general public, and wished him and his company well. I received a very nice thank-you e-mail in return. Very nice guy---that in itself counts for alot with a company IMO.

Seeing as I received one of the first bows produced, (essentially a "prototype") I cannot give an overall evaluation here because I am sure some of the small things I mentioned back to them were going to be or have been revised. Even tho this is a brand-new bow brand, and it was essentially the first time out anywhere when I tested one, I felt that the bow could readily compete in 3D or become a great hunting partner with little extra effort, and that in itself was impressive. I am looking forward to trying out another one soon, and feel that Richard has a very good start on things and he has good reason to be proud of his product.. JMHO. Good shooting, Pinwheel 12


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Good and fair write up Pinwheel--- Lets not beat up any body for trying to show a new product!!!!!!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Stonecold said:


> *Highcountry riser don't care what you say, and by the way it is about 8 years behind, also a knock off of mathews max cam, I hope you are paying your royalties? the idler kind of reminds me of CSS , ok mabey 3 years was to much I will give you 2 years.
> 
> Are you going to be set up at the ATA show in January?
> 
> How many bows are in your line? *


Yes we will be at the ata show this year we have 2 models now and a 38 inch for next year that will make 3 models we will bring out a dual cam for those guys and also a new one cam and the royalties will be payed to bear jennings Richard


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Pinwheel 12 said:


> *Richard, looks to me like you are getting a little beat-up here...
> 
> Guys-
> 
> ...


Pin just wanted to thank you for your post and time to put something up here for us we are very people orientated want to be very personable with our customers and make sure everyone is 100% happy with our product Richard


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Come on guys there is no reason for all of this hostility towards FPT. The bows are very nice looking and if given the chance they probably perform very well. There is now room or need for all of the negative replies. They are just trying to get their name out there. I am very glad that they put a picture on the here I have been waiting to here about them, I keep seeing them in the bowhunting mags and thought that they looked pretty good. 

You guys need to remember that everyone has to start somewhere. Don't knock his efforts for starting a new company Mathews started somwhere as did Hoyt, PSE, Martin and the rest. Don't be pissy because you didn't start your own bow company. Do you bash everyone that goes into buisness for themselves? 
FastPassThrough keep up the good work. make sure that you keep us posted on future develpoments (just like the rest of the archery world does). Ignore all of these negative post they are just coming from simple minded people.

The only thing that I am not a fon of is there are no 2 cams and target colors. Keep up the good work.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> *Come on guys there is no reason for all of this hostility towards FPT. The bows are very nice looking and if given the chance they probably perform very well. There is now room or need for all of the negative replies. They are just trying to get their name out there. I am very glad that they put a picture on the here I have been waiting to here about them, I keep seeing them in the bowhunting mags and thought that they looked pretty good.
> 
> You guys need to remember that everyone has to start somewhere. Don't knock his efforts for starting a new company Mathews started somwhere as did Hoyt, PSE, Martin and the rest. Don't be pissy because you didn't start your own bow company. Do you bash everyone that goes into buisness for themselves?
> FastPassThrough keep up the good work. make sure that you keep us posted on future develpoments (just like the rest of the archery world does). Ignore all of these negative post they are just coming from simple minded people.
> ...


Hornet thank you for being open minded about my products they may not be for everyone but at least there is another option out there Richard


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

FPT PM me with more info. I just opened a shop and I would be interested in selling the bows. They look good to me. Those guys blasting you are jealous. No reason to pick on this man or his bows. Give him a chance.


----------



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*FPT.....Looks Good...*

Like the Infiniti rest also!....Our Best....

Pm me more info...
Would like to get one here at Golden Key...

Thanks 
GKF Tech


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

the bow has a great appeal to it but like pinwheel i think being able to test it would be the way to find out about the overall performance. the ergonomics of the bow looks very good and i do like the looks of the cam and idler and they have come out and told honestly where the cams and idlers are produced which to me means they will be an up front company.i would liek a chance to test one out the way i do and see if the bow would stand up but i know that is hard for a company just coming out to do as they are trying to find people who they think will further their bows name and use people who like pinwheel own and operate a shop. the camo is a good looking dip i am guessing and the over all look is as good from what i can see as most of the top brands. hopefully someone arouond here will try the newberry bows in their shop and i will get a chance to shoot them.
rob k


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

Congrats for having the b**** and the intelegence to launch your new bow. I for one think you should be applauded for your efforts for doing something that most can't. If people like you didn't stick their neck out and put up with the BS from all the idiot, fence sitters out there to prove their product, then our sport would never grow. I wish you the best and look forward to test shooting one someday. Way to go! Good looking bow! IMO, you have allready succeeded, whether the company does or not. The archery world needs more people like you. They said 1 cams were doomed when they came out too! Remember that?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*A Personal Thanks To Everyone Who Has Posted*

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who has had feedback. Good or Bad. Of course we like Good feedback better. However, there is always something to be learned from negative feedback. And sometimes it just makes us work harder. We appreciate every archer no matter how he or she views our bows. Someday you may find yourself on our side until then, straight shooting and may all your hunts be successful.


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

*Jealousy*

Don't sweat the nay-sayers, press on with pride and do what you know is right. Good business people do best under pressure.
If you notice, most of the negativity is coming from new folks on AT, they will usually go away pretty quickly or grow up and become easier to get along with.
Some folks are very loyal to "their" brand and always compare everything to that which is understandable. Find a niche that no-one else produces, sell it at a good price and have great customer service and you will do well.

Good luck.

Jon


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hey Stonecold just to let you know STORM IS NOT OUT OF BUSINESS.


----------



## BTpatriot (Jan 18, 2003)

I sent you a PM,hope to hear from ya!!

{KNIGHTS OF THE ROUND TABLE}


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

> If you notice, most of the negativity is coming from new folks on AT, they will usually go away pretty quickly or grow up and become easier to get along with.


If just hugging and getting along is what Jonnybow means by growing up, I decline. What Jonnybow means here is that those with an actual "opinion" will eventually either get beaten down by the majority, or they will just lurk rather than waste the time and bandwidth arguing with the sheeple.

Dan


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh by the way. Nice looking bow. Looks too much like everyone else's bow for me, but good luck. Perhaps that is what us Oneida shooters like, not comforming!!

Dan


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Dan, you'd get a kick out of meeting me in person!
Conformity isn't really my cup of tea, however, we will never all agree on everything, we cant fix the worlds problems and there's no point to arguing about it.
The guy is trying to make a product and he's getting bashed by someone for no reason. Everyone has a right to his/her own opinion (I'm usually the first to say my piece) but just because someone does something different that what you like, doesn't mean he/she is wrong.

This site is just like the community you live in, there are people from all different backgrounds and beliefs. You wouldn't jump on the hood of someones Ford Mustang because you think your Corvette is better would you? (well, bad analogy, maybe that wouldn't be a bad idea!)

My Martin is better than your Hoyt!

Jon


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

nice looking bow, I wish you the best of luck & I will stop by and see you at the next ATA!


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

Best of luck in this new business venture. I hope you do well. As a small archery pro shop owner, I think that more bow firms are a plus, they cause the older firms to continue to strive to make better products. I see one author said he did not think you will be in business in 3 years, well I hope you will and be a major player in the years to come. I just picked up a new in the box Storm bow and if they are out of business it is a shame as they did have a fine product. I hope to be shooting this storm bow for several years.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*storm*

well thank you Bill I have not been able to confirm that storm has closed the doors so i will believe it is not true I know burly Quite well and I hope this is just a rumer I will find out in a couple weeks at the asa finals thank you for the great post and positive reply Richard


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

I know how it is when you start a new business, I started a small pro shop 10 years ago to keep me busy when IBM gave a early retirement package. I also found that newer bow firms were much more helpfull to a archer. I need some info for myself, I had rotator cuff repair last JUne, but was told by the doctor that I would be lucky to pull a bow again. I needed a low weight bow and a bow that did not weigh a lot. Alpine archery came thru for me on being very helpfull with info. I purchased a impact 1 (1Cam) model that is 2 3/4 lbs, draw length of 29 inch and draw weight of 40 to 50 and does peak out at 52 lbs. This gave me the ability to hunt last fall and work my way up to now 58 lbs.


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 11, 2003)

*Nice Looking Bow*

I already replied once, but I wanted torespond again after reading the posts. I wish you all the luck in the world. For us LEFTY's the more companies out there making LEFTY bows the better.....Tim


----------



## balltera (Jun 29, 2003)

Good on ya its good to see people with ideas having a go. most people that have neg point of veiw of people that try are the same ones that winge about what they dont have. So what if it looks abit like this one or that one lots of them look similar and it looks great to me


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*3rd bow*

Hi everyone just wanted to say thanks again for all the confidence and to let everyone know the 3rd bow i just got done with the drawings and looks sweet cant wait for the proto

 

Richard Batdorf/Newberry


NEWBERRY BOWS
END OF STORY!


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: when u say bow press , do you mean for a Oneida??*



Mikie Day said:


> *I can tear down any Oneida (any)!!with no press::all you need is a set of allen wrenches::i have done it many times to prove this point:::i can remove the limbs/cables/string with no press can you do that with the Newberry design?? *


I though the reason they did that was because you need to fix/adjust something every time you shoot it.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

I bought one from Mr. NewBerry himself at the Atlanta Buckarama. 
So far I've taken it apart three times and put it back together again. Why because I can and it doesn't need a bow press to do it. Everytime I can get a bullet hole through paper. It seems I can't really screw this bow up no matter how hard I try. The only thing I didn't like was the grip. It was a bit too thin and it hurt my hand after awhile. I adapted a lousch pivotal grip on mine. much more comfortable for me. right now I've got it set up for treestand service complete with pendulum sight. 

the finish on the bow is really well done, looks like it's double dipped, great looking skyline camo, I think it is. 

Ok so how fast is it? I got a sixty lb limb set one turn from full, I suppose that is about 58 lbs of pull. 29 inches of draw length. I shot a 315 grain arrow 290 feet per second. Fast enough for me, You 70 lb puller guys can figure out if it would make the advertised 325. 

with limb savers and stablizer it feels alot like my old Mathews on the shot. All in all it's a great bow at a great price. bow case included..


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: when u say bow press , do you mean for a Oneida??*



Mikie Day said:


> *I can tear down any Oneida (any)!!with no press::all you need is a set of allen wrenches::i have done it many times to prove this point:::i can remove the limbs/cables/string with no press can you do that with the Newberry design?? *


What Mikie fails to say is that to reassemble the thing is an utter b*tch, and you'd better have a massively long allen wrench in order to get the necessary torque, and it'd better be a quality one. I took mine down the other day to adjust the DL, and twisted a wrench clean off getting it back up to 75#. Much cursing, but serves me right.


----------



## mace (Aug 28, 2003)

Great review for Newberry 

Just wanted to add this review. 

Wish you guys the best of luck. If you need sales help, e-mail me as I am imminently available for gainful employment.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

If anybody is interested in picking one of these up at a really good price, Richard has one listed on Ebay

I bought mine there at a really good price and look forward to giving it a try.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

AKDoug said:


> *If anybody is interested in picking one of these up at a really good price, Richard has one listed on Ebay
> 
> I bought mine there at a really good price and look forward to giving it a try. *


Sir just wanted to check you should of already recieved your bow it shipped last friday i will do a track on it thank you Richard


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

fpt, I sent you an email but have not heard from you. maybe send me a pm.

Thanks


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*Mike Day*

Who cares if Oniedas can be taken apart without a press. I have been shooting for sometime now and only time I have completly taken a bow apart was to change the limbs. The break down ability is something that nobody needs or probably wants. If it was all the other companies would do it. Do you get to use a little case or do you store your bow in a drawer? Are you going to break your bow down in your tree stand, or in the middle of a shoot? NO. Is your bow as quiet as a Newberry or any other bow for that matter? NO.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Richard (fastpassthrough) the bow arrived today and it's GREAT. Can't wait to shoot it  I'll probably have to wait until Saturday until my new rest and such are here.

Pretty nice to be able to take the bow apart at my desk and move the string to the 29 1/2" draw peg and not worry about a bow press.


----------



## Rack-Attack (Aug 9, 2002)

Man - this place is full of A-HOLES 

No wonder I never post here 

Pathetic


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

fpt I sent you a pm. I haven't heard from you.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Wrung the bow out today. It was everything I expected on all accounts. 

Very quiet except for an annoying twang from the lower cam. That was fixed instantly with a string leach. Otherwise a super quiet bow.

Hand shock is virtually non-existant, as is vibration. With a very open hand on the bow grip it just lies there when fired. Without a stabelizer it balances Very nice.

Took me a couple hours to shoot the string in. In the process I had to change the way I shot the bow vs. my old PSE. I was very inconsistant with the bow at first but by changing my anchor point to my nose I was knocking X's at 20 yards pretty damn well for a new string and bow.

Using 29 1/2" draw 68# Beman ICSH 340 arrows cut to 29".

I used a Whisker Bisquit for a rest as this bow is going to be used for hunting. I had it paper tuned in about 5 shots.. Easiest bow I've ever done. Nock point set 1/8" above center, arrow set at dead-on center at the start. Pretty much bullet holes right away.

Broadhead (125gr. Muzzy's) tuning went equally as well. This is a very consistent bow. I had broad heads shooting in a 1" group the first try. They were hitting 2" left and low of the FP's. A slight nock lowering and moving the rest to the right slightly brought the FP and BH groups dead-on on the second try. 40 yard groups with FP were about 2" (I used to average around 3" with my old bow.) Broadheads hit to the same point of impact, but a tad bit larger group. Still much better than what I could achieve with my old bow.

A few broadheads thrown from 60 and 70 yards still hit a paper plate.

I don't have a chrony so I have no idea how fast the bow is. However, my buddy's who shoot Mathews were impressed with the speed. (For whatever that's worth)

The bow has a fairly aggressive cam, but it rolls over nice and smooth to a small valley and nice tight wall. Typical single cam. If you aren't used to a single cam, like I was, you will be in for a rude surprise if you creep forward with the release. At 68# it dang near folded me in half when I creeped  You aren't supposed to creep forward on the shot so I consider this a valuable training tool 

All in all I found this bow to be a nice smooth drawing single cam that is a pleasure to hold on the target for a long time. I didn't find it any more uncomfortable than the round wheel eccentrics I was using before.

I am very pleased with this bow.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

AKDoug said:


> *Wrung the bow out today. It was everything I expected on all accounts.
> 
> Very quiet except for an annoying twang from the lower cam. That was fixed instantly with a string leach. Otherwise a super quiet bow.
> 
> ...


 Doug glad you like the bow if there is one tip if you can shoot it on the 30" you will better off and you will get your valley back and oit is alot more shooter friendly but anyway thank you for your business and if you have any thing at all that you feel is a problem let us no Richard


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Unfortunately I need that 1/2" shorter or it's too long.  

Depending on how attached I get to this in the coming months I may just order a #6 module from you.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

AKDoug said:


> *Unfortunately I need that 1/2" shorter or it's too long.
> 
> Depending on how attached I get to this in the coming months I may just order a #6 module from you. *


if you need a #6 module you just let me know i will ship nc just ship the other one back or whichever one you dont need we want our customers to be happy berry happy lol


----------

